
Repairing Your Car in Your Own Garage Is Considered Illegal in Sacramento, CA - tomohawk
https://www.thedrive.com/news/29205/repairing-your-car-in-your-own-garage-is-considered-illegal-in-sacramento-california
======
catotheyoungest
This is what people get for ignoring local politics. If you don't attend
village/town/city council meetings and you don't speak up, you end up dealing
with idiocy like this. Worse, if you let petty tyrants get away with befouling
local government, they go on to become bigger tyrants and befoul state and
federal government as well.

